# Flevopol Background Build Australia Q's



## talbot777 (Oct 22, 2010)

Hey guys,

I live in Australia, and after searching the net have come across this site and some of the most amazing vivarium set ups you have created.

It apears some of the most beautiful and inspirational backgrounds have been developed using a "Flevopol" type background approach. 

In particular I am drawing my inspiration from RAF's "vine" Flevopol background.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/57563-pics-my-new-constructed-vivarium.html

Unfortunately I have found the products and also the steps a little challenging, especially since most of the product you use are not available in Australia.

For my "Flevopol" mixture i was looking at this product (HYDROCRETE) as the adhesive type mixture that i was then going mix with peat moss. 

HYDROCRETE

It is a cement fortifier and waterproofing adhesive. Is this the type of product i am after. would you add some cement to the mixture or is this not recommended? 

looking forward to some friendly advice

thanks heaps


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

From what Raf said, i believe he just mixed the fortifier with water (i would assume to get it runnier) and peat, then just painted it on with a brush. Ive yet to try this method out for myself. You might want to try private messaging Raf to alert him to this thread, seeing as he has the most experience with this method and his vivarium is above zoo quality.

Edit: I looked at the product your thinking of using, and im not sure if its the same or not. From what I understand, the fortifier used was a liquid acrylic concrete binder.

Also, have you looked into Drylok? Im not sure if its only available in america but ive seen some amazing vines made out of it as well:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/52841-300gal-paludarium-project-4.html


----------



## talbot777 (Oct 22, 2010)

Okapi said:


> From what Raf said, i believe he just mixed the fortifier with water (i would assume to get it runnier) and peat, then just painted it on with a brush. Ive yet to try this method out for myself. You might want to try private messaging Raf to alert him to this thread, seeing as he has the most experience with this method and his vivarium is above zoo quality.
> 
> Edit: I looked at the product your thinking of using, and im not sure if its the same or not. From what I understand, the fortifier used was a liquid acrylic concrete binder.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your advice. I think i may be off the mark with the hydrocrete, but i think i have found a better product. how does this look (SikaTop-77) http://www.sika.com.au/cmc/Datasheets/tds/SikaTop77_tds.pdf

its a "High strength waterproof styrene acrylate polymer admixture"

Is this what i need?


----------



## Raf (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi Talbot777

Sika is the same as flevopol. So you can use it.


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Congrats on finding it! dont forget to post vivarium build pics


----------



## micky08 (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Flevopol Background Build in italy*



Raf said:


> Hi Talbot777
> 
> Sika is the same as flevopol. So you can use it.


hi Raf ! Planicrete (Mapei), this can be a substitute for flevopol ? 
flevopol not sold in Italy 
http://www.mapei.com/public/COM/products/PlanicreteUA_TDS_EA.pdf
Thank


----------



## Raf (Feb 20, 2010)

can't say for sure if it's the same. It looks the same but I can't tell if it's harmless or not for frogs.


----------

